# Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s



## MCTomek (26. März 2013)

Moin moin,
ich habe hier im Forum oft gelesen das hier viele gerne wissen möchten wie man sich Gummifische selber gießen kann.
Ich habe mir gedacht ich mache ein Video dazu und habe es auf meinem Youtube-Kanal hochgeladen.
Ich hoffe ich kann damit einigen Leuten helfen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te3ClTb31KU


Ich hoff es gefällt euch.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Thomas S.
(AngelSportTV)


PS:Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich euch auch meine anderen Videos anschaut. Ich mache auch Videos übers angeln.


----------



## xnglxr 2000 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

OK danke für das Video . Doch 2 Fragen hab ;+ich noch :
1. Wo bekommt mn denn Hitze Stabilisator ?
2. Wie Teuer ist so eine Form ?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jan

Ps: Sehr guter Kanal !!!:m


----------



## west1 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*



angler 2000 schrieb:


> OK danke für das Video . Doch 2 Fragen hab ;+ich noch :
> 1. Wo bekommt mn denn Hitze Stabilisator ?
> 2. Wie Teuer ist so eine Form ?
> 
> ...



http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Gummifische-giessen


----------



## MCTomek (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*



angler 2000 schrieb:


> OK danke für das Video . Doch 2 Fragen hab ;+ich noch :
> 1. Wo bekommt mn denn Hitze Stabilisator ?
> 2. Wie Teuer ist so eine Form ?
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für dein kompliment.
Den Hitzestabilisator bekommst du auf http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Gummifische-giessen
Und so eine Form kostet um die 15-18€.
Danke nochmal und Viel Spaß beim gießen,
AngelSportTV


----------



## MCTomek (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Wenn ihr möchtet kann ich auch eine schriftliche Anleitung hier reinschreiben.
Gruß,
AngelSportTV


----------



## Oderpeitscher (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Ist schon eine interessante Sache, aber mich würde mal interessieren was dann 1 Fummi-Fisch letztendlich kostet.

mfg. Oderp...


----------



## sambolero (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Ich persönlich halte mehr von den Sandwich Formen die zusammengepresst werden und in die man das Plastik reinspritzt. Für worm Köder geht das eigentlich auch nicht anders. Sonst hat man ja immer eine flache Seite am Köder. Siehe z.b 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnZmPo1Q_MU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Hi,

danke für den Link: finde die Zutaten preislich sehr in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt wieviel Gufis man sich so herstellen kann.
Kurze Frage: wenn man das Weichplastik im Ofen schmelzen müsste (z.B. da man keine Mikrowelle besitzt |supergri ), bei welchen Temperaturen müsste das geschehen?

Und funktioniert das ganze im Ofen überhaupt? Immerhin dauert das erhitzen sicher deutlich länger als in der Mikrowelle.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Bezugsquelle für die Gußformen -> diese machen mit knapp 18€ ja den größten Teil der Kosten aus.
Gerne auch aus dem Ausland, wenn sie denn günstig genug sind =)

Wäre besonders interessiert an Formen für Gummifische um 10/ 11cm á la Kopyto Relax oder größere Gummiwürmer/ Twister.

Ciao
Dennis


----------



## Alpinestars (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Bisschen mehr Enthusiasmus, bei den Videos :m


----------



## Franky (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Bezugsquelle für die Gußformen -> diese machen mit knapp 18€ ja den größten Teil der Kosten aus.
> Gerne auch aus dem Ausland, wenn sie denn günstig genug sind =)
> 
> Wäre besonders interessiert an Formen für Gummifische um 10/ 11cm á la Kopyto Relax oder größere Gummiwürmer/ Twister.
> ...



Moin Dennis,
da heisst es dann: selbst ist der Mann!
Ich habe vorgestern meine erste Form selbstgebaut - klappt 100%.
Ich habe Keramin-S als "Gussmaterial" genommen. Härtet binnen 30 Min. soweit aus, dass man den Rohling schon wieder entnehmen kann und ist dabei superglatt. Jedoch ist es nicht "glashart", so dass man es ggf. nachbearbeiten kann (Kanten brechen, ggf. die Schaufel weiter "ausfräsen", damit man den Rohling entnehmen kann.
Dazu einfach einen "Rahmen" aus kunststoffbeschichteten Faserplatten bauen (ca. 1 cm Wandstärke für die Form einkalkulieren) und am besten 2 Rohlinge eingießen. So lässt sich quasi jede xbeliebige Form (Twister/Würmer mal aussen vor) basteln.


----------



## Pudel (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

hallo Leute
ich hab mir auch ein paar youtube filmchen zum Thema angeschaut!
Viele hab ich gesehen die ihre formen aus Gips gießen! 
Nach meinem Urlaub werd ich mich auch mal daran machen Formen aus Gips zu machen.
Mal sehen wie es funktioniert!

In einigen Videos ( in Englisch) hab ich gesehen dass sie die Gußform vor dem ersten Köderguß mit irgenswas einstreichen? Nur weiß ich nicht mit was denke es ist ein Trennmittel um den fertigen Köder besser aus zu lösen! Geht da auch Silikonspray?? oder ist das ganz das falsche??

:m


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Moin... Nein, das ist kein Trennmittel. Silikon an sich ist ein Trennmittel...  Das klebt nicht am Gips. 
Die Versiegelung ist m. W. eine Mischung aus Holzleim und Wasser, die den Gummis eine glattere Oberfläche geben soll. Das ist aber nur bei "groben" Gips notwendig. Keramin-S oder Stewalin sind so glatt, dass ein Nachbehandeln unnötig ist.


----------



## Pudel (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Hy 
konnte nicht warten hab mir Formen aus Gips gegossen!
Funktioniert super hätt ich nicht gedacht!!
Jetzt wird das ganze nur noch verfeinert dann gehts los!!
Mal schauen ob ich auch noch ein Video davon mach! Das wird aber noch ne weile dauern wenn überhaupt!!

Schöne Grüße
Pu


----------



## Pudel (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Hallo zusammen
hab hier nochmal ne seite gefunden da wird die Masse aus warmem Wasser und Pulver angerührt. Also nichts mit Mikrwelle oder so!

http://www.fritz-germany.com/portal/index.php

Kennt jemand das schon??
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Pudel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Hallo zusammen
ich hab mir gerade das Gelpulver von Fresh Bait bestellt.
Kennt einer von euch das schon bzw hat schon einer von euch damit gearbeitet?
Mich würd interessieren wie fest die Köder werden da ja keinerlei härter zum beimischen dabei ist!
Für infos wär ich dankbar!

Schöne Grüße
Pu:m


----------



## west1 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Guck mal was dabei heraus kommt wenn man Fresh Bait hier bei SUCHEN eingibt! #h


----------



## Pudel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Hm das reißt mich nicht vom Hocker!
besser wäre wohl das zeug aus den Staaten
Alumilite bzw. Alumisol leider bekommt man das bei uns in good old Germany nicht!
:vik:


----------



## Seeringler (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hm das reißt mich nicht vom Hocker!
> besser wäre wohl das zeug aus den Staaten
> Alumilite bzw. Alumisol leider bekommt man das bei uns in good old Germany nicht!
> :vik:


Klar, ist doch auch nur das normale Weichplastik.


----------



## Pudel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Gibts evtl. noch einen anderen Laden wo man weichplastik bekommen kann??
Bleigußformen-shop kenn ich jetzt!
Hat jemand vonm euch schon das Alumisol aus den Staaten bestellt? Geht das überhaupt so einfach oder darf ich dann beim Zoll vor reiten?

Schöne Grüße
Pu


----------



## west1 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Gestern Abend ne neue Form gebaut.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/826/q6a6.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/24/dfpw.jpg

Der Testguss von gerade kann sich doch sehen lassen, oder?

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/842/pu8i.jpg


----------



## donak (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

^^ Sieht echt Top aus!


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Lecker wie frisch aus dem Kochtopf!


----------



## Moe (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

|bigeyes
Interessanter Bericht, cooles Video... ja, ein hauchEnthusiasmus fehlt vielleicht . 

Ich überlege gerade, was es UNGEFÄHR kostet, einen 10cm bzw 15cm Shad (ähnlich den Kopytos) zu bauen. Kann da jemand schon Erfahrungswerte angeben?


#h Schönen Abend


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Fertige zu kaufen ist billiger und einfacher. Alleine die ganzen Farben. Sparen tut man gewiss nix.


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Ein Liter Lösung kostet rund 17 - 18 €. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Zusätze (Farbe, Härter, Stabilisator, Glitter), so dass man rund 20 € pro Liter Gussmasse rechnen kann. Ein 12er Kopyto hat rund 20 ml Volumen (wenn ich mich nicht gerade irre - schau ich nach!). So bekommt man also für 20 € rund 50 Gummis


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

dann hat man aber noch keine Form. Und mit Gips wird man auf Dauer auch nicht glücklich, dann muss das teuere Silikon her.
Ein Fläschchen Farbe für einen Liter Gummi kostet 2.60. Dann hat man eine Farbe. Und 2-farbig gießen ist schwierig, alos rücken und bauch. Der Break-even-point liegt da bestimmt bei mehreren hundert gummis. und ob die dann auch so gut wie gekaufte aussehn. gesund is das zeug auch nich.
für eigenkreationen kann man sich das schon antun, aber wer nur stangengummis nachgießen will für den rechnet sich das imo aus mehrerlei hinsicht nicht.
dann lieber wobbler bauen und gummis kaufen.


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Wieso wird man mit Gips nicht "glücklich"? Keramin-S ist wunderbar geeignet, kostet rund 5 € pro Kilo und bringt ca 3 Formen raus. Die Farbe war auch schon "drin" im Preis... 
Was den gesundheitlichen Aspekt angeht, will ich das nicht abstreiten. Man muss das schon im freien oder unter einer extrem guten Absauganlage machen!!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Bei meinen Gießversuchen war es immer ein Problem dass der Gips zuviel Hitze gezogen hat, was den Gummi zäher fließen ließ.
Machst du auch zweifarbige, also rücken und bauch?


----------



## Moe (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

#h

Hallo!!! Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. Schade, aber hätte ja sein können das man dem teilweise extremen Wucher in der Angelindustrie (besonders bei den Kundstködern) entgegenwirken könnte.


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Tolles Video besten Dank, werde ich jetzt auf jedenfall mal selber ausprobieren!!


----------



## davman (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifische selber gießen. So geht´s*

Hi
Also wenn ich die Kosten mal überschlage (ohne Zeitaufwand) und den Einkauf mal optimiere, dann erscheint mir das doch erheblich preiswerter zu sein. Die Zusätze (Farben, Glitzer, Aroma) kann man in jedem Bastelladen erheblich preiswerter kaufen. Aber vielleicht geht dann der Spass beim shoppen im Angelladen verloren. Das gleiche gilt im übrigen auch für Wobbler. Meine Gummifische für die Elbe kosten ca. 1,25€ pro Stück. Meine Wobbler zwischen 10 und 20€. Bei diesen Preisen ist jede Form des Selbstbau preiswerter. Von ökologischen Faktoren mal ganz abgesehen. Ich sollte neulich meiner Nichte erklären, warum ein Stück Plastikspielzeug (Wobbler) in Japan hergestellt und um die halbe Welt geschickt werden muss, um hier in der Steinpackung zu landen. Ich konnte es ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

lg 

davman


----------

